
A Dynamic Siri - thomasjoulin
http://kickingbear.com/blog/archives/264
======
rendezvouscp
“Once you allow plug-ins that potentially lie then you’ve ruined the entire
Siri experience.”

Apple already has a solution in place for this problem: the app review
process. When Apple figures out how apps should integrate with Siri, I think
they’ll have guidelines/rules for how apps should use the Siri APIs and
they’ll be able to enforce those rules with the review process.

